
Functional programming design patterns (2015) [video] - ducaale
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E8I19uA-wGY
======
lioeters
Same speaker, newer presentations:

Functional Design Patterns - Scott Wlaschin (2017) from NDC Conferences

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=srQt1NAHYC0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=srQt1NAHYC0)

The Functional Programmer's Toolkit - Scott Wlaschin (2019)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nrp_LZ-
XGsY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nrp_LZ-XGsY)

~~~
james_s_tayler
This is exactly the resources I've been looking for to advance my
understanding of how to accomplish certain things in FP before trying to learn
it wholesale.

I have his book Domain Modelling Made Functional as it comes very highly
recommended. I haven't gotten to it yet, but I'm even more excited for it now
after watching this.

------
dustinmoris
Scott Wlaschin is one of my favourite tech speakers of all time. Every single
talk I've seen by him has been excellent in explaining rather confusing topics
in a really simple and innovative manner. His material was my goto source when
I was learing functional programming and I'm not sure if I would have ever
gotten even excited about it if it wasn't for one of his talks.

Follow him on Twitter:
[https://twitter.com/ScottWlaschin](https://twitter.com/ScottWlaschin)

Check out his website F# for fun and profit:
[https://fsharpforfunandprofit.com/](https://fsharpforfunandprofit.com/)

------
Mbaqanga
I wish I could find videos of people actually writing complex functional
programming code. These talks seem to just reiterate the same things and all
example code is too simple for me to be able to visualize using it in our code
base to the extreme that they are talking about

~~~
AheadOfTime295
Many videos exist on writing servers using FP libraries. A few search keywords
for Scala: ZIO, Cats, fs2.

A beginner tutorial using a command-line application as case study:

[https://scalac.io/write-command-line-application-with-
zio/](https://scalac.io/write-command-line-application-with-zio/)

------
kristianp
Is there a non video version of this please? Would be quicker to read an
article than a 1 hour talk.

~~~
Waterluvian
I hear you. But don't forget about the ability to 2x videos. It's almost
exclusively how I watch educational content (but you have to intensely focus)

~~~
richardhod
Even 1.25,or 1.5 helps, with less cognitive squeeze

------
slifin
Be-careful when learning "FP" that you're not just learning your chosen
language's idea of FP

It can often be a large investment to learn these concepts only to find it's
only scala or Haskell or w/e does FP "that way" is frustrating

When starting out I recommend checking if the pattern exists in many different
FP language types first

------
AheadOfTime295
All in one place: A Glossary of Functional Programming

[http://degoes.net/articles/fp-glossary](http://degoes.net/articles/fp-
glossary)

by John A De Goes, keynote speaker at Scala conferences. Discussions on FP
using Scala at

[https://www.reddit.com/r/hascalator](https://www.reddit.com/r/hascalator)

------
idclip
Thank you for this, very lovely and straight forward

